# mud guards



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i have the 2013 ltz/rs and it has rocker panel guards on it. does anyone know if i can fit mud guards on this setup or are the med guards different that for other cruzes? thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So far I haven't heard of any mud guards that will fit the RS trim.


----------

